# Cyclocross anyone? Need advice...



## Karyn (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello,

This will be my first year of 'cross and I'm trying to find a good bike. Of course, most shops don't carry 'cross bikes, let alone in small size ( I'm 5'4"). Can you tell me what brand of bike you ride, along with size and your height? I pretty much have to special order a bike without test riding it, so this info will definitely help. Thanks!


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Surley and Redline both have small cyclocross bikes. I am 5'3" and rode a 48 cm Redline with a 50 mm stem for several years. I now own a custom ti Dean cross bike, which fits me much better. Search the archives on the cross forum. This subject is covered a few times every year.


----------



## Barbarella (Mar 18, 2005)

*Small CX frames*

The Bianchi Axis comes in a 47cm.
Soma Fabrications has a variety of cross frame sizes ranging from tiny to huge. 
http://www.somafab.com/frames.html


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm too tall to help you find a good size bike, I'm 5'9" and ride a size M Alan carbon cross x40. You do want to buy a slightly smaller bike for cross than you would ride for road. I don't think that Alan frames will work for you as the smallest they come is size S, which I think is about a 52cm.

Try http://www.kerrylitka.com/ she has some good advice for small bike fit and she also rides cyclocross.


----------

